# Who will be your main(s) in Super Smash Bros. for 3DS & Wii U?



## Chaotix (Sep 17, 2014)

http://apps.warchamp7.com/smash/roster/

Feel free to use this to show the character(s) you plan on using in Smash 4.

Here's my list.







What's yours?


----------



## Flop (Sep 17, 2014)

Check signature


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Sep 17, 2014)

Definitely Bowser Jr., villager and maybe Dr. Mario. (I can't believe he's back!) I wonder how Duck Hunt will fight.


----------



## nard (Sep 17, 2014)

Check sig pls.


----------



## Jawile (Sep 17, 2014)

Team blue


----------



## DarkOnyx (Sep 17, 2014)

Toon Link,Ike,Villager,and Little Mac!


----------



## spCrossing (Sep 17, 2014)

Um...


----------



## Cress (Sep 17, 2014)

This was Team Green that I'd play as, but I only plan on using Robi, Marth, Lucina, Rosalina, Zelda, Toon Link, Palutena, and Dark Pit.


----------



## Hot (Sep 17, 2014)

Obviously. I'll probably change out Rosetta for someone else though.


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Sep 17, 2014)

Robin because Swordsman/Magic
Rosalina because Luma :3
Toon Link because I love Wind Waker and he's a speedy version of Link.
And maybe Fox.

Oh and Pit/Palutena.


----------



## AskaRay (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm boring. I realized i just couldn't put Oni Link, and to be fair I'll definitely try out Robin sooo


----------



## BerryPop (Sep 17, 2014)

Jawile said:


> Team blue



Team blue AND pink


----------



## Micah (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm definitely maining Kirby, and I love Villager and Mega Man. I'll most likely add Robin to that list if I like his playstyle.


----------



## Jake (Sep 17, 2014)

Zelda and Olimar were my mains in Brawl, and probs will stay my mains in SSB4 (more so zelda over Olimar)
Out of the new characters I'm not sure if I'll make any new mains, I kinda like how greninja fights, as well as bowser jr, but I'm not sure if they'll be main material for me. Guess we gotta wait and see


----------



## Cress (Sep 17, 2014)

Jake. said:


> Zelda and Olimar were my mains in Brawl, and probs will stay my mains in SSB4 (more so zelda over Olimar)
> Out of the new characters I'm not sure if I'll make any new mains, I kinda like how greninja fights, as well as bowser jr, but I'm not sure if they'll be main material for me. Guess we gotta wait and see



Someone else who mains Zelda and not Sheik! Barely anyone plays as her!


----------



## CR33P (Sep 17, 2014)

i don't even know, but robin looks interesting.


----------



## Bui (Sep 17, 2014)

I guess I can't post the picture, so here is the link instead:

My Possible Mains.


----------



## Trundle (Sep 18, 2014)

Daaaang you guys are gonna get wrecked by my Sheik.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Sep 18, 2014)

Kirby, Dark Pit, Villager


----------



## TheBluRaichu (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## B e t h a n y (Sep 18, 2014)

*shrugs* I've have been playing the demo with really only link and villager but I think I'll use the others as well when the full version comes out.
Team purple and pink!


----------



## strawberrywine (Sep 18, 2014)

...quite alot


----------



## Reindeer (Sep 18, 2014)

* Not my final roster.
I'd first like to see how these and other fighters work, and that's when I'll be deciding on my main(s). These just have most of my interest at the moment.


----------



## Imitation (Sep 18, 2014)

I can't wait to play as the newcomers!


----------



## Richluna (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## oath2order (Sep 19, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> * Not my final roster.
> I'd first like to see how these and other fighters work, and that's when I'll be deciding on my main(s). These just have most of my interest at the moment.



Who dat

Who dat i-g-g-y


----------



## brickwall81 (Sep 19, 2014)

Meta Knight, Ike, Villager, Captain Fabulous (That's what I call the pink/white Captain Falcon lol)


----------



## Kazunari (Sep 20, 2014)

The only ones I plan on playing are Meta Knight, Ike, and Pit. orz
I'm waiting for the Wii U one to come out~


----------



## Sawdust (Sep 20, 2014)

Mainly Link and Toon Link, because I love Link and I mained them in SSBB too. Apart from that... we'll see. I need to know how the new characters play first before I can judge.


----------

